# Help! Old dog has started peeing in the house!



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

What gives? Whats going on? this is the third morning in as many days that I've stepped in pee on the carpet...my dog has always been very good about accidents....has NEVER had them, even as a puppy....

I will be taking her to the vet to see if there is a problem wednesday. But does anyone have any idea what could be the cause of this?


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

sounds like old age & lack of bladder control. It does happen in the elderly...dogs & people alike.


----------



## hisenthlay (Feb 23, 2005)

It's a good idea to take her to the vet to be sure she doesn't have any issues like urinary tract infections, etc. If she doesn't, with a pattern of overnight wetting, I'd also guess it's a lack of bladder control issue. My dog started having accidents when he got old, too, but his happened only when we left him alone in the house, and was diagnosed as anxiety related wetting. Anti-anxiety drugs helped a little, but not a lot. We found the best thing was to put him in a room with tile floor while we were going to be gone, and tape down a few "potty training" pads we got from the pet store. He mostly used those, when he could. Maybe you could do something similar at night? Also, maybe limiting water a few hours before bed, and giving her a quick bathroom break right before bedtime? Sorry to hear about this, hope it's something treatable, and good luck in any event.


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Poor old doggie...she must feel so bad about doing it, too.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

How old is the dog? Is she desexed?


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

The only time my collie did that he had a bladder infection. Once that was treated he was fine until he hit 12 or 13 by then he decided to be an outside dog.


----------



## Songbird (Apr 2, 2006)

My sheltie had potty accidents when she got old. The vet put her on medication that helped tremendously.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

Definitely bring a urine sample to the vet when you go. 

Is she urinating where she sleeps? Estrogen sensitive incontinence is pretty common and pretty easily treated.

Other causes in an older pet could be kidney disease, diabetes, Cushing's disease, etc (pretty much any disease that causes the dog to drink more water)


----------



## RandB (Aug 13, 2002)

All good advice here - just, please don't be angry with her - she can't help it, and a clean dog will already be upset about it happening. If she senses you are angry, she will be just crushed. Hope you find a good solution to the problem.


----------



## amwitched (Feb 14, 2004)

Try to make sure that she goes potty before bedtime and limit her water in the evening (just like a toddler). I had to make sure to get up pretty early in the morning when my dog was having that problem, to let her go out and pee. It did help a little. 

The vet will have some pills that you can give her and yes, they do work.


----------



## billygoatridge (Feb 12, 2004)

Definitely take her to the vet. Our old dog was doing that last year. We took her to the vet thinking she probably had diabetes because she was drinking more also. Unfortunately the diagnosis was kidney failure. I pray that's not what's wrong with yours it's not a pretty sight at the end. I wouldn,t limit her water until you take her to the vet. If it's kidney failure they need all the water you can get them to drink. I wish you the best. I had to reply to this post in memory of our dog. As much as I complained about our house smelling like a kennel in her last days, I'd give anything to step in one of her fresh puddles now. Give her a break until you find out if there is a medical reason.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

She has a urinary tract infection, and the vet gave me some meds for her. My vet is awesome, and even though there is a vet much closer to home, I will keep going to this one. The poor girl sure hung her head when I asked if that puddle was hers! Goldens have a way of stealing your heart....it will never be the same round here and the neighborhood when the time comes for her passing. I dread that day. All the neighbors just love her too. She is my little miracle dog....started out with a rough time...when I got her as a puppy she had heart worms and other issues and wasn't wanted, she was given to me free. She was well worth the cost of treating her...couldn't as for a more loyal, more friendly and intelligent buddy. :angel:


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

Our old dog started that just before the end. We took him to the vet and were told that if he were a female we could get a medication that would help control the bladder~ but being a male it might just completly block up the flow of urine all together. Poor old guy~ we put put up gates to keep him confined to the tile areas of our house and I mopped constantly. Sometimes it's the only answer.

Sounds like yours is a female~ hopefully you can get her whatever the med is we could not have for our old male dog.

Good luck!


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

Well good~ I'm glad it was just an infection. Once she feels better you'll all be happy!


----------



## Kimon (May 2, 2005)

curiuos what the prescibed for the infection?


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

I've heard that Prion (a vet script) can be quite effective when dealing with incontinence. I also read an article by a vet some time back that stated the ingredient found in some sinus meds - the one they removed because it was being used to make methamphetamine - is just as effective. I think the article stated you could try Sudafed as well.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

NickieL said:


> Goldens have a way of stealing your heart....it will never be the same round here and the neighborhood when the time comes for her passing. I dread that day. All the neighbors just love her too.
> 
> 
> > You got that right :Bawling: !
> ...


----------

